# Questions to EP's without instruments



## Croghanite (Nov 12, 2006)

Which denominations sing the Psalms exclusively without instruments?

Those of you who do not use instruments in Worship, can you show me how you have come to this conclusion?


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 12, 2006)

The Presbyterian Reformed Church, Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland, Free Church of Scotland, Westminster Presbyterian Church, Associated Presbyterian Church of Scotland, American Reformation Presbyterian Church, American Presbyterian Church, Free Church of Scotland (Continuing) and the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America, Scotland and Ireland. I believe there are others in Australia also.

Here are some links to answer your second question. http://www.reformed.com/pub/music.htm

http://www.fpcr.org/girardeau/Girardeau%20on%20Instrumental%20Music.htm

http://www.covenanter.org/Worship/instruments/instrumentalmusic.htm


----------



## beej6 (Nov 12, 2006)

That's the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America? Or is there another one that I'm missing?

http://www.reformedpresbyterian.org/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 12, 2006)

Right, there is the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America, Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland, Reformed Prebyterian Church of Scotland, Reformed Presbyterian of Australia, among others, which sing the psalms exclusively a cappella.

Recently, I listed a lot of resources for this subject in this thread.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 12, 2006)

Our church does as well in the RPCGA, Reformed Presbyterian Church General Assembly.


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 12, 2006)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Our church does as well in the RPCGA, Reformed Presbyterian Church General Assembly.



I think Joe meant exclusively as a denomination. There are two Congregations in the RPCGA as well as some Congregations in the OPC that do, not sure about any in the PCA.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 12, 2006)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Our church does as well in the RPCGA, Reformed Presbyterian Church General Assembly.


 
Matt,

Is this observed in the other RPCGA churches, mixed bag, or are you cutting edge?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 12, 2006)

Most of the churches in the RPCGA are EP. There are a couple that are EP, but will use a piano.

That's about the extent of it.


----------



## Croghanite (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info Greg.
I need to read a lot before I can ask any follow up questions. Thanks


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2006)

Also check out J. B. Adger (another SP) who wrote:
 _A Denial Of Divine Right For Organs In Public Worship_ (PDF), which appeared in our old church publication, _The Blue Banner_. 
*Volume 12 Issue 3. July-September 2003.
Adger**:* A Denial Of Divine Right For Organs In Public Worship *§ Lewis: *Thinking Inside the Box: An Old Perspective on the New Perspective on Paul *§ Bacon: *Confessions in Scripture. 
PDF: 792 KB / 36 pages.​


----------



## beej6 (Nov 12, 2006)

Matt, for those EP congregations that use a piano: are the pianists playing just the notes that are being sung? Technically, as you may know, if the piano is simply playing the melody, that could still be considered 'a cappella'; 'accompaniment' may not be an issue...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, they are playing the melody.

We worshipped with Dr. Talbot in Lakeland last year and they did it that way.


----------

